
Magic Mushroom Drug Lifts Depression in Human Trial - brahmwg
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/magic-mushroom-drug-lifts-depression-in-human-trial/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11713000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11713000),
which arguably adds a bit more information (though the articles are
comparable) and was posted earlier.

